# Help w releasing fledgling - Portland, Oregon



## kathy1894 (May 14, 2013)

If you release a new fledgling into and established flock...do they accept it..or do they do what chickens to and run an initiation


----------



## kathy1894 (May 14, 2013)

I should elaberate...someone gave me a baby pidgeon...I have been seringe feeding it...it has just started eating on it's own. I don't really know how to go about getting it back into a flock.. A friend of mine..has a flock of pidgeons she feed every day at her home and it's a fairly secure site. I would like to intro this baby (when it's older) to this flock, however I don't know if they will accept it. Also, what do I need to do, to get this baby ready for release. I live in an appartment and don't have many options for letting it roam around in a yard for a couple of hours every day. I live in Portland, Oregon. If anyone knows a rehab person here...that would be great. My friend has a flock of grown, self care pidgeon...doubt she know how to intro the baby. any suggestions would be very welcome


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. I am in Portland. It sounds like you have a good set-up, especially since you have a friend who feeds an established flock. I would be happy to show you how to do a *Soft Release* acclimation process for your Fledgling. This is a process where you slowly introduce the fledging to the flock over a period of several days. (You cannot just let it go on a single day to join the flock, or he/she will not survive).

Please e-mail me at [email protected] or text/call me at 503-995-3307 and we can discuss more.

Sounds like you have done very well so far.


----------

